# What is this?



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Can any of you knowledgeable folks tell me exactly what this vehicle is? I'm pretty sure this picture was taken in Europe somewhere. Kinda' looks like an armored dune buggy! Any information would be appreciated.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I don't know what it is Charlie but it would be a great Toy for use in the Southwest. Especialy if fully outfitted!! :mrgreen:

:smt1099


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I thought at first that the shoulder-weapon the red beret is holding looks French, but I can't see it well enough to be sure.
The camo uniform doesn't look German; but I'm not sure about that, either.
The boots look French.
It isn't the Swedish/Norwegian border because of the huge fence.
That's about as far as my experience takes me.

If you like this "well-armored jeep" sort of thing, the boats used by Hungary to patrol the Danube would knock your socks off.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Looks like a smaller version of the Cobra.

http://www.army-technology.com/contractors/vehicles/otokar/otokar1.html

http://www.otokar.com.tr/en/products/product_detail.aspx?urun=44


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Looks to be a version of the VBL Panhard:

http://www.defense-update.com/products/v/vbl-panhard.htm

http://img297.imageshack.us/img297/2/vb2lgr003cl7.jpg

http://rtvmodeler.com/MEX/tierra/mxa-012.jpg

http://www.sfu.ca/casr/bg-larv-project.htm
(second one down from the top)


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I don't know jack about the tech specs on the vehicle, but they are _all over_ Afghanistan. I saw them in use by various European forces.

Never got inside one, but they look like they'd be rather cramped. Not that a HMMWV is exactly roomy when loaded for battle.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Thanks guys. I think DJ Niner got it. Looks very similar to the ones in the links he posted. :smt023


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

It's for making your way through zombies.


----------



## wiseguy (Feb 24, 2007)

It's a sneak peek at the '09 Camaro, Chevy decided to scrap the sexy sports car look and opted instead for something people will feel safer in...heard the crash test rating is superb :smt023


----------

